# two of a kind



## Bob S

Two to begin with.

14-01 *RNLB EARL and COUNTESS MOUNTBATTEN of BURMA * & 14-02 *ESME ANDERSON * seen at Ramsgate on the 3rd August 2004.


----------



## julian anstis

Any R.N.L.I. members (past or present) got any tales to tell us or photos to post
World wide rescue services included
Or do any members know any they can get to visit the site
would love to hear from them


----------



## Santos

*Rnli*

Hi Julian,

I am a Deputy Launching Authority for the New Brighton Lifeboat ( Wirral, Merseyside ). I will gladly post some photos and keep you up to date with the happenings on the station. We have recently been given a Hovercraft to work alongside our Atlantic 75 Lifeboat ' Rock Light ' so its exciting times. The Hovercraft is H 005 and will be called the 'Hurley Spirit '.

Also as you may know, a new lifeboat ' Tamar Class ' is on trials at the moment ( picture attached )

Santos.


----------



## julian anstis

Hi Santos,

Welcome aboard hope you enjoy the site!.
I knew if I waited long enough someone with RNLI connections would come along. You guys do a great job out there and it was nice to know you were allways there for us, even if you were tucked up in your beds while we were battling the storms. Never the less, as soon as you got the call you responded. Very heartning to know and I thank you sincerely for being there for us. 
I look forward very much to hearing some of your stories and seeing some of your photos on site and it will be nice to have regular input of what is happening within the RNLI.


----------



## flyer682

I remember a few years back seeing a TV programme called "Lifeboat", which featured the Station at Salcombe (I think).
A great insight into what you guys do.


----------



## Santos

Thanks Guys,

I am also an old salt and know what its like to be out there battling the storms. 2 Hurricans and I cant remember how many storms in fact.

It seemed the natural thing to do to join the RNLI when the opportunity arose, anyway I love the sea and always will and you are right about the lads and lasses they are great people to be with.

I will try and keep you up to date.

Santos.


----------



## tell

An old shipmate of mine ended up on the New Brighton Lifeboats, he has crossed the bar now but he was a good un, Tony Billington was his name, we were deckhands together on the Fernmoor, he went on to greater hights and was on T J Harrisons as a mate before he retired to the RNLI I wonder did you know him Santos? Tell


----------



## Santos

Hi Tell,

Yes I did know Tony, as you say sadly gone now. He was well liked and respected at New Brighton.

Santos.


----------



## Marcus Cardew

Hi Santos,
I'm an Old Cunard, Brock's, Moss Tanker, Port Line, ACL, ACT hand but now nearly in my dotage, but am president of the Barrow RNLI Branch. We're looking forward to getting a Tamar to replace 47-014 during my watch...


----------



## Santos

*Rnli*

Hello Marcus,

From what I saw, you will be getting a first class boat. There is currently a pre-production boat on trials at Tenby. I have not received any feedback yet, but I am sure knowing the staff at Poole, that any problems will soon be ironed out. Please see the attachments of photos I took in Poole last year of the prototype. The stern drops down and an X or Y craft is kept in there.

I sincerely hope your boat is a great success, I know our lads at New Brighton would love an all weather boat.

Kind regards,

Santos.
( Chris )


----------



## billyboy

is the Tamar going to replace the ageing Tynes santos. hope she handles a well as they did. My favourite has to be the Severn class. I was origionaly an Arrun class fan.


----------



## sandman

The tamar is going to replace the tyne class,the 1st boat will go to the relief fleet 02 going to tenby 03-04 going to peterhead and longhope i think,others have not been allocated yet.


----------



## Marcus Cardew

sandman said:


> The tamar is going to replace the tyne class,the 1st boat will go to the relief fleet 02 going to tenby 03-04 going to peterhead and longhope i think,others have not been allocated yet.


We just heard that Tamar 07 is going to come up to us at Barrow (Roa Island)
Cheers!
Marcus


----------



## newda898

Glad to hear where the Tamars are going. Great pictures.


----------



## sandman

Looking forward to taking command of one myself,but i think we are way down the pecking order yet,still iam very happy with our tyne.Had a look at the pre- production tamar in poole last week when i was on a course there, it looks a fine boat,slightly different from the proto type.


----------



## Marcus Cardew

sandman said:


> Looking forward to taking command of one myself,but i think we are way down the pecking order yet,still iam very happy with our tyne.Had a look at the pre- production tamar in poole last week when i was on a course there, it looks a fine boat,slightly different from the proto type.


Hi Sandman,
Yeah, Alec Moore and all our guys are very fond of 047-14 here as well...
Cheers!
Marcus


----------



## Galley Boy

Just recieved the latest allocations for Tamars:16-01 Relief:16-02 Tenby:16-03 Peterhead:16-04 Relief:16-05 Longhope:16-06 Cromer.Anyone interested in their names,give me a shout


----------



## billington1979

I know this is an old thread - but worth a try. I am Tony's Granddaughter and would love to hear any stories associated with him. All the very best, K


----------

